# Anyone have an idea what the out look for conny is for the weekend ?



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

i was looking at heading up to conny on Sunday if anyone can keep me updated on conditions or an outlook would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

It's running at 300 cfm and stable.

Calling for a lot of snow should be fun!


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks buddy sounds great good luck


----------



## Racinray (May 5, 2015)

archeryfanatic85 said:


> Thanks buddy sounds great good luck


Blowing out, quick rise in the afternoon today..


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok thanks what is making it rise


----------



## steelhead (Jul 2, 2004)

Yesterday's sleet rain mix? Heavier up north?

Grand moved up quite a bit on the gauge, so did conneaut....

Brady run hardly moved and is already falling....

There will be fish able water somewhere I think....


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok cool thanks


----------



## ker4799 (Aug 21, 2011)

Fished it all day yesterday. Flow at 300ish early and rose slowly all day. It still fished well and had perfect color up over 450. I actually had my best luck as it rose past 400....probably more related to just finding the right spot but it was the best I've done up there with that much water. Landed 4 and lost at least that many more. Never got muddy at all and is on decline now. It will probably fish tomorrow if you can tolerate the temps. Supposed to be even colder and windy again.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok great I need to get on the river lol I'm going thanks a lot buddy


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

It's at 450 and dropping. It'll fish tomorrow.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys good luck I'll post some pictures if I get in to any


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

Did you battle the snow? Got into one using a jig and maggot.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

View attachment 228728


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

We went 11 for 15


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

All on eggs


----------



## Hendershot (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Ton of stone fly on the river today in conneaut. River was slush. I left


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok almost the weekend what's the update on conny I'm finally gonna be able to get on it again if it's good thanks


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

archeryfanatic85 said:


> Ok almost the weekend what's the update on conny I'm finally gonna be able to get on it again if it's good thanks


I think it's going to be a good weekend with rising temperatures Sunday.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Ok great buddy thanks good luck


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Color and flow are good, but it's cold, and been snowing. She's about to freeze up, with lows in the teens tonight, so soonest you might try is Sunday afternoon without having to deal with too much ice and slush, but Monday would be better.


----------



## archeryfanatic85 (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks can only fish tomm gonna have to deal with it thanks


----------

